# دجاج مجمد برازيلي



## magdyhgfkh (7 مايو 2012)

:sm3:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوه الكرام
يسرنا ان نقدم لكم اجود انواع الدجاج البرازيلي 
متوفر لدينا بصفه مستمره طوال العام
نستطيع توفير الدجاج الى المطاعم والمحلات والبقالات
والجديد اننا نستطيع توصيله الى المنازل كاسلوب جديد للتسويق
نستطيع توفير اى كميات فنحن مستوردين ولسنا وسطاء او تجار
للتواصل ج0590151080
ايميل [email protected]​


----------

